# consumer reports article on reflux meds



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

just read this interesting article from consumer reports health on reflux meds--ppi's etc.they also mention that prevacid will be availabe otc in mid november. http://www.consumerreports.org/health/best...artburn_ppi.htm


----------

